# Young expat downtown/business bay?



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi guys, new to this! Will be moving to Dubai in the next 4/5 weeks. Got a position in dubai mall to manage a huge brand so very excited. 

Have been doing research on accommodation after my 4 week hotel. Short list is;
Downtown (burj al nujoom)
Business bay (park central)
The greens
Jumeirah village 

Now I'm a young bachelor 25 currently in London I live in kensington which is beautiful and I'm used to paying the price but I want a good, commercial and lively place to live. Budgeting around 60-70k aed and I'm fine with a studio. 

Any recommendations or thoughts? And also with the letting agents is there room for negotiations?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

You're managing a huge brand, you're used to paying the price, so you'll pay up to 70000? Something doesn't sit right there!

Business Bay is very affordable though and handy enough for Downtown, where your budget would get you cupboard space.


----------



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

By paying the price I mean general living cost of life not just rental (eating out, leisure) those type of costs. I currently pay around 100k aed in London for as you said "cupboard space" so if I could lessen that a little bit it would make sense and still keep a similar environment. 

Sizes isn't the issue location is more the main focus. Think it's better for myself to opt for something cheaper during the first year of finding my feet if that makes sense.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

You're best off in Business Bay. Are you getting a moving allowance? Most apartments here are unfurnished, so you'll need to get everything! 

When you first come over you'll be wanting to go the 'big' places and that'll be a massive cost. Downtown pints are seven quid in the cheap places!


----------



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

Whenever I've been in dubai I've stayed downtown so semi familiar. 

7 quid just one of those things just like miami, really as long as it's draft I'm happy. 

Slight moving allowance yes. Any ideas about park central or other buildings in and around business bay? Rent wise are prices negotiable? have read that summer times there can be a degree of flexibility.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

When I was 25, I could barely know how to tie up my shoes....not to manage a big brand

And you are paying 100k AED a year?

Ok, it's either the recession is over, and people are swimming in pile of money and I'm misinformed....or , I have been doing too much substance abuse.

Good luck, and I doubt in buisness bay with that budget you'll find something easily

So Sports city or Village can work for you, heck,even discovery gardens can work for you, unless ur too cool for school


----------



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks! I have been working hard for a few years and have the skill set so the job is ideal for me. 

I would consider jumeirah village however the distance is questionable business bag seena the sensible option however I have no idea how it is to live and the type of residents nothing against families but if rather not live in a building of toddlers and tantrums. Also id like to be close to the action as possible. 

Does the summer weather have any influence on price? Surfing dubizzle pushed me toward burj al nujoom and park central at around 70k


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

You can virtually live in any place because the Dubai Mall is in the middle, half way to any area.

Buisness bay is over priced in my opinion and small apartment. The Village or Sports, not that great in terms of surroundings, but less tag and more space and it's like 15min to downtown, really nothing in Dubai standards.

Here is my advice to you, start saving ASAP, don't think you are still young. Take lesson from your older brethern. 

life goes by really fast!

Good luck man.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I would also consider the apartment sharing option. A lot of people do so in the Marina.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

My cousin recently got a studio just next to the Dubai Mall metro station (nearish Business Bay) for 75,000 so you'll have to go a bit further into Business Bay to find something in your budget. I don't think you'll find anything in downtown with that budget.


----------



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

Jinx said:


> My cousin recently got a studio just next to the Dubai Mall metro station (nearish Business Bay) for 75,000 so you'll have to go a bit further into Business Bay to find something in your budget. I don't think you'll find anything in downtown with that budget.


Thanks for the info! Yes business bay may be the best option, still unsure whether it is district cooling or not. Any ideas of negotiability? Especially in summer I should be looking to move in a place in July?

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## gwpaterson (May 22, 2010)

dleemartin said:


> Thanks for the info! Yes business bay may be the best option, still unsure whether it is district cooling or not. Any ideas of negotiability? Especially in summer I should be looking to move in a place in July? Any thoughts anyone?


Have u been looking in Dubizzle? They have a Great property app on iPhone as well as a website....


----------



## Berry899 (Feb 23, 2014)

Me and my wife came out 6 weeks ago expecting to pay around 80K AED and to live in JLT or the Marina. 130k AED later and we're living in Downtown! 

You really need to view when you're here so you can decide where you like.


----------



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow that just shows how much things can change once your out there!

I check dubizLe every day feel it's important to monitor, in doing so I discovered Al Barsha location wise better for me and the prices seem very appealing I have seen 1br for 70k. 

Any views or thoughts on Al Barsha for a young bachelor??


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

If you don't mind living a bit further out Mirdif has some apartments a bit cheaper than that ... I drive Mirdif to Barsha in about 30 mins pre rush hour and go past Dubai mall in about 15. It's a problem if you are relying on public transport though! 

I thinks one bed is around 65. Good for the airport, great shopping, no bars, lots of restaurants. 

Try dubizzle, property finder, and just rentals.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Barsha would be a good area for you. 

Reasonable rents and easy to get Metro from Mall of the Emirates.

Couple of ok bars for during the week too.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

70k in business bay will get you a 1 bed if you shop around. Highly recommend the area especially as you're working at the Mall.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Mirdiff - Good for plane spotting lane:

Barsha - Good for all round choice of things to do op2: :hungry:


----------

